# Shelter releases Shiba-Inu - thinking it was a coyote...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Shelter looks at Shiba Inu, sees coyote | ohmidog!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Shelter looks at Shiba Inu, sees coyote | ohmidog!


 
That's unbelievable! I don't understand how the shelter workers dealing with her couldn't tell by her behavior that she was a domesticated dog. :shocked:


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Not to mention that the Shiba Inu doesn't look like a coyote


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I know... And she's an old lady.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> I know... And she's an old lady.


That is really sad.. it breaks my heart I can only imagine how her 
family feels. I hope and pray that she is found safe and returned home.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow; Oh my; who ever thought that was a coyote really needs glasses... Poor little lady!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I suppose I should just be grateful I have boring black and tan saddleback GSDs. At least they are not mistaken for wild animals.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

My neighbor has a shiba inu named foxy because... well... it looks exactly like a fox. 

No idea how a shiba inu can be mistaken for a coyote. I mean they're the same color, but that's pretty much where the similarities end if you ask me. This must have been one huge shiba inu for the shelter to think it was a coyote.

Pretty careless on the shelters behalf. I know i'd be p.o.'d if that was my lost dog.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

> with a wildlife expert who said coyotes were nuisance animals and should be returned to the wild *or killed.*


At least the latter didn't happen...But what the heck??? How dumb are these people?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The coyotes around here are brownish gray. Do Shiba Inus come in colors other than red?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> The coyotes around here are brownish gray. Do Shiba Inus come in colors other than red?


Shiba come in many colors... But the fact is, they don't have the same conformation or disposition of a coyote... 

This is the dog they released:
http://media3.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/photo/2010/07/23/PH2010072303911.jpg

These are coyotes:
coyote - Google Search

I see quite a difference.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, but the main difference between shiba inu's and coyotes are the size. 

SI's are about 14" at the withers according to WIKI. My direct neighbor has one and another neighbor down the street has one. They're small. Both are a low to the ground and between 15-25 pounds.

Coyotes (and again according to wiki) "stand about 23–26 in at the shoulder". 

Unless they thought it was a baby coyote, I don't see how the two can possibly be confused. If you ask me, these dogs look much more like a heavier fox than coyotes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shiba Inu's look nothing like Coyotes. 

I love Shi's! I used to walk 2 of them, Rocco and Shelby, I loved them, adorable, fun, smart dogs


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

You wouldn't believe the comments I get about what kind of dog I have when I take Dallas for a walk. She is obviously a mutt but strong on the Austrailian Cattle Dog genes, probably has some Husky thrown in (according to the vet). 

My brother (and many others) say she looks like a coyote. I have gotten comments about her being a wolf :wild: and one person even asked me if she was a Dingo. People see what they want to see I guess. It is sad about this poor dog being released.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> You wouldn't believe the comments I get about what kind of dog I have when I take Dallas for a walk. She is obviously a mutt but strong on the Austrailian Cattle Dog genes, probably has some Husky thrown in (according to the vet).
> 
> My brother (and many others) say she looks like a coyote. I have gotten comments about her being a wolf :wild: and one person even asked me if she was a Dingo. People see what they want to see I guess. It is sad about this poor dog being released.


She is really cool looking!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lilie said:


> She is really cool looking!


Thanks! I think so. She is a total cuddle bug and her main mission in life is a belly rub.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

irongrl said:


> That is really sad.. it breaks my heart I can only imagine how her
> family feels. I hope and pray that she is found safe and returned home.


This whole thing is almost beyond belief. There is absolutely no similarity between a Shiba Inu and a coyote, and the fact that no-one was smart enough to see it, or to check it out, makes me want to release those idiots "into the wild." This poor little older dog, terrified I'm sure, may well have become a meal for a coyote, though I hope with all my heart that she is found safe.
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shiba-Inus look nothing like Coyotes! I hope the lady finds her dog.=( I think those shelter people may need to reassess their staff and the staff's knowledge when it comes to dog breeds.


----------

